

Unrequired love - a discussion on javascript and dependency management - davemo
http://searls.testdouble.com/posts/2013-06-16-unrequired-love.html

======
davemo
I've wanted to write a post like this for a long time, but my good friend
@searls [1] beat me to it and has nailed all of the points with much more
eloquence than I could have. Worth a read if you are at all wondering about
javascript dependency management solutions (like require.js, browserify,
etc..)

[1] - [http://www.twitter.com/searls](http://www.twitter.com/searls)

